# Tactical Slingbow Making Of Part #02



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

part number 2


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very interesting and creative my friend, next time you are checking the lines, meaning holding it to your face looking down the sights, you should always make the bang bang sound, its more realistic that way!

nice job indeed!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I shall try and remember for next time


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

great slingbow pal


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

kingmurphy said:


> great slingbow pal


its all in the name of research fella


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

it's pretty cool but i really don't like the woodscrews. how about some rivets or bolts?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

ifix said:


> it's pretty cool but i really don't like the woodscrews. how about some rivets or bolts?












show me better!!


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]

are you expecting me to make a slingbow?









[/background]


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

haha, go for it, we can combine ideas


----------

